# Voting, August 2015 Pic of the Month



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

See the pics  here !

1 vote per member and no voting for yourself. Good luck everyone!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

bump! A few days left to vote.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congratulations to KB87, Canadian Expy, and your lovable boys for winning August's competition!


----------

